# USB Platte mit uuid mounten beim booten

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich will meine externe USB Platte beim booten mounten. Immer in den selben Mountpoint.

Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem das es im Betrieb geht, aber beim booten nicht. Da steht immer "Gerätedatei ist nicht vorhanden".

Wenn ich dann in der Konsole "mount /mnt/daten" eintippe, ist alles prima.

Wie kann ich das Problem umgehen?

Sebastian

----------

## musv

USB- und SCSI-Module fest in den Kernel reincompiliert?

Udev-Regel angelegt?

Zeig mal den fstab-Eintrag

----------

## Yamakuzure

Oder aber du schreibst einfach dein "mount /dev/blah /mnt/blubb" in /etc/local.start ...

----------

## Erdie

Das Problem ist wohl, dass das Device zum Mountzeitpunkt noch nicht vorhanden ist. Ein Delay einzubauen könnte helfen.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Alle Module fest im Kernel. Nur das Grafik Modul ist nicht im Kernel.

```
UUID=de3dda07-fc7b-480c-b9fd-7efce4f34330       /mnt/daten      jfs     rw,noatime,user,users,iocharset=utf8 0 0
```

Ich vermute auch das es daran liegt das die USB Platte zum Mountzeitpunkt noch nicht ganz erkannt ist.

Sebastian

----------

## 69719

Der Kernelparameter rootdelay sollte dich dabei weiterbringen, eine Platte bei mir zuhause im Raid hat das selbe verhalten.

----------

## Erdie

Man könnte auch ein Skript schreiben, in die boot.local eintragen und das Mounten mit dem "sleep" Befehl um die nötige Zeit verzögern.

----------

